

The psychedelic state in light of integrated information theory - mh-cx
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4464176/

======
knecht
For anyone interested in Integrated Information Theory (IIT), Scholarpedia's
current summary is much, much better thank Wikipedia's.

[http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Integrated_information_t...](http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Integrated_information_theory)

IIT is one of the most horribly abused and misunderstood theories out there,
right alongside poor old Godel's Incompleteness Theorem. I'd be wary of
anything that you read about IIT and what it implies, unless that information
is coming directly from the theory's creators.

~~~
moyix
It's also worth reading Scott Aaronson's (fairly meaty, it seems to me)
objection to IIT:

[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1799](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1799)

~~~
pygy_
Aaronson's criticism boils down to:

 _" I understand the math and what it predicts doesn't match my uneducated,
intuitive idea of what should and shouldn't be conscious. also ur dumb
haha[0]."_

A bad case of the Dunning Kruger effect, quite surprising for someone who
deals regularly with the totally unintuitive aspects of quantum physics.

[0]
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1823](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=1823),
where he drops his troll mask.

